# Summer Holiday



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Summer Holiday*

Hi all,

Our factory and offices will be closed today for three weeks from 24th July to the 17th August for Summer Holidays.

We will be operating a reduced level of staff working in the first and third week of our holidays to support our dealers and customers.

Our dealer network is open during our holiday period for any issues that's arise.

We will still be around on the forums over the next three weeks,

Best Wishes,

Andy


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

We hope you all have a well deserved break. 

Myself and Jan that is.

I wonder how many of you go on a busmans holiday? 8O :wink: 

safe travels

Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Have a good holiday and thanks for all your help in the past.

Do any of you have MHs or caravans ? I find that quite interesting or are you all off to the costa packet on a plane LOL.

Take care Nette


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Braiarose,
Thanks we will.

The company is very good and provides a number of staff vans for use by employees, our Design manager and one other member of the team are away in vans this holiday. There are also alot of other people in the company that do have their own vans.

I personally caravaned for over 10 years with my Abbey and made many friends on the rally field as my kids were growing up but at the moment with the age of my two kids caravanning isn't cool unfortunately. 

When they eventually fly the nest we will definitely get back into it. 

Thanks
Andy


----------

